# is there a standard contractor markup



## delmar (May 23, 2010)

Hey- here in Georgia, in 08 we trades folks were required to become licensed, and now i have to pay for all the " additional" benefits of being so- my insurance is tripled, etc. 
So, what do contractors charge as a standard markup, and is it on top of sub costs, project total costs, or both labor and materials ( appliances, fixtures, etc)
unless i had outstanding subs, 10% would never be enough to cover my time-
Suggestions?
thanks!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/pricing-estimating-success-27899/


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

In a word, "No." There cannot be a "standard" with all the various combinations of material, skill, time, and a dozen other things to consider for each individual job.

*THIS* probably comes as close to being fair and equitable as anything I've seen, lacking job specifics.


----------



## delmar (May 23, 2010)

*contactor markup for high rise, high end renovations*

perhaps this is more clear- $500,000 + renovations in a luxury high rise, top shelf finishes- what would be the lowest markup on a project like this?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

The reality is, the size of your mark-up is directly related to your sales acumen. 

Learn to listen to what the customer is really after which oftentimes is different than what they say. A talented salesperson will understand that he can provide 20% more in cost than the other contractors while charging 50% more. 

If you just want to drop off a bid and hope, 10% is probably all you will get.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

delmar said:


> perhaps this is more clear- $500,000 + renovations in a luxury high rise, top shelf finishes- *what would be the lowest markup on a project like this?*


 --- 0 % , $0 ---


----------



## ottagosoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Yes I have the answers*

yes there is a standard mark up. It is a percentage that pays your unrelated job cost "overhead" and yields a over all net company profit.

That percentage is a number you apply against your over all job cost that can cover Overhead and net profit. It is a number you have to figure out yourself based on the way you prepare your job proposals.

You must do job costing and accounting to keep track of all you cost in order to apply this method.
good luck.:clap:


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

It depends on who you talk to. :whistling


----------

